# 2010 VW CC EPC light came on now $894 charge?



## TampaCC (Oct 11, 2011)

First if there are some good keywords to search to find others like me feel free to let me know. 

What happened was I gunned my engine the other night and the car went into limp mode and wouldn't go faster than 25 mph. The epc and engine light came on so I took it to a local mechanic and they said I have oil leaking into my spark plugs and ruining the coils? I'm not a car guy so I don't know what that is. Anyway the labor is $525 because it takes a long time to fix and the rest is parts. The thing is I never smelled oil burning or saw a leak and recently got my oil changed with no comment. Is this a common problem or am I being taken for a ride? They said there is some kind of sealant they needed to fix the gaskets that were bad. My car is a 2010 with about 60k miles on it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

That could happen and its been discussed here before.what i suggest is u can ask few different places and see what they say snd how much they charge.make sure to get oem parts for that kind of job and not a cheap sealer.(i suggest to buy it ar at vw dealer).


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn!! Usually this is a coilpack problem, which is the most 130.00 for 4 coilpacks and plugs and a 10-15 mins DIY job and you don't need to be a master mechanic. Wow, you should of hit up the dealer first and see what they said.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I assume you're in Tampa? Go yo Reeves and see what they have to say. They're not cheap, but they're honest.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TampaCC (Oct 11, 2011)

talja10 said:


> That could happen and its been discussed here before.what i suggest is u can ask few different places and see what they say snd how much they charge.make sure to get oem parts for that kind of job and not a cheap sealer.(i suggest to buy it ar at vw dealer).


Man wish I would have come here first. Originally the price was $565 and I was thinking "We'll it's a lot but not too much so whatever." Then today they said more gaskets and sealant was needed and pushed the price up and they said only the labor originally was $565 with parts it was originally $701. Kind of pissed me off because they way they told me it sounded like the total was $565. 

With me when I get a repair like this the car can either not drive or barely drive. If it was a standard service I wouldn't mind shopping around but when the car can't move i just want it fixed. I'll call around next time. I just wanted to make sure this was a real thing because all other cars I've had that had any oil problems I could smell before it was diagnosed. 

This is the first big bill I've had for this car. Everyone warned me about VW's maintenance prices but I didn't listen. Ha maybe I'll get a Hyundai Genesis for my next car.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

To change a sealer its not an easy job neither so its at the high level what they ask but its a lot of work since they have to open the entire engine from top to do ghat job.hope everything goes fine and make sure u get some warranty on tge job.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Hyundai genesis? My girlfriend was getting into my friends genesis and ripped the door handle clean off effortlessly just by trying to open it (yes it was unlocked) your issue is a misfortune and a rare issue at that. Take it as a mishap because it can happen to any car, even toyotas. When you buy a car its a raffle.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TampaCC (Oct 11, 2011)

talja10 said:


> To change a sealer its not an easy job neither so its at the high level what they ask but its a lot of work since they have to open the entire engine from top to do ghat job.hope everything goes fine and make sure u get some warranty on tge job.


I received a one year 12,000 mile warranty and today at lunch check engine light comes back on and it's hard to start the car I took it to AutoZone and they're saying it's a camshaft a P0016 error code so I'm taking it back to the mechanic to see why I just spent close to $900 on a thing that's not even fixed


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

**** man


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn, that sucks. Sorry.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

So, this is not considered a "Drive Train" issue?


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Damn!! Usually this is a coilpack problem, which is the most 130.00 for 4 coilpacks and plugs and a 10-15 mins DIY job and you don't need to be a master mechanic. Wow, you should of hit up the dealer first and see what they said.


doing this as a DIY job, do I need to worry about certain torque or just screw them in. I have the same probe now. I blew out a coil pack when accelerating hard. now one cylinder misfires. 

kind of annoyed that this happened at 40,000 miles.

any advice on doing this DIY?


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a similar issue and it turned out to be the high pressure fuel pump. Which I paid $800+ out of pocket because my car is out of warranty. Then I called VWoA and opened a case. Two weeks later I received a check from VW covering the entire fix. I'm not saying it will work for you but it's worth a shot. 

I recommend VW dealer diagnostics when it comes to such intense problem and repair. 

Don't let this discourage you from VW. My brother's 2012 Camry needed a new ECU at 30k miles. Does that mean all Toyota's are bad?  repair it and enjoy the car.


----------

